# Any advice on how to manage pain with pitocin-induced delivery?



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

Obviously I will ask them to start at the lowest dose possible, but I am still scared that the contractions will come on too strong and fast to leave me capable of doing anything other than crying! This is a hospital birth, and I apparently have no choice other than to wear external monitors (and thus be confined to the bed). Any stretches or other bed movements I can do to help?

Please, no flames - I'm in tears already. I do agree with my OB that induction (early next week, at 42 weeks) is necessary due to declining amniotic fluid levels and a complete and utter lack of progress so far (no dilation, no effacement, head is not yet engaged). I'm taking evening primrose oil orally and vaginally, drinking red raspberry leaf tea, and am considering trying cohosh tinctures and/or castor oil this weekend. But if all these fail, I'm seeking advice and/or reassuring stories.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay - I had pitocin with my 1st daughter and as long as I kept the monitors on I was allowed to move as I pleased - mind you the cords are not endless in length, but I was able to stand up, lean against the bed, crawl around my bed on hands and knees, sit in a rocking chair, and they did disconnect me whenever I had to go to the bathroom.
You can do it although pitocin is nasty! My daughter was the same kind of story except my water had broken at home - she was born vaginally later in the day with the cord around her neck 4x!
Best Baby Wishes Mama!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

the "complete and utter lack of progress so far" may mean that induction will not work. If you really want my advice, I'd tell you to get a second opinion before agreeing with your doctor's plan to induce.

If, after seeking a second opinion, and doing some research on the risks of induction and the risks of not inducing, given your particular situation, you still think it's the best thing to do, I would strongly urge you to refuse constant monitoring and *get up out of that bed as much as possible*. Move around, change positions. Grab the IV pole, and drag it along as you walk through the halls. You do not have to agree to anything just because they recommend it. Educate yourself, know what the risks really are, and know what your options really are. Don't just blindly follow along with what they tell you that you have to do.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally I would refuse the pitocin.







With your lack of other progress you're very likely to end up with a section if induced.

good luck

-Angela


----------



## GoldBerry (Oct 4, 2004)

mweb,

first of all, I was in your place- twice- and it does _not_ mean you will end up with a c-section. If you must be induced it is possible to keep out of bed. At both of my births, I was induced due to low amniotic fluid (after trying many natural methods), but with both births I was mobile. I did a lot of walking the halls and used the tub during my second labor. Also, I used a birthing stool which was very helpful!

So, if you must be induced, it is still possible to have a wonderful birth experience! Ask your midwife/dr. for help keeping mobile. Do they have a remote moniter? The birth center I was at used a remote moniter when I was in the tub.

About the pain. I have nothing to compare it to, but my contraction did not come on suddenly. It took many hours to build up. All methods for dealing with labor pain without induction are just as good with induction.

You can do it!


----------



## MindfulBirth (Mar 3, 2005)

Have you considered homeopathic remedies? Speak with a good "classical" homeopath http://www.homeopathy-cures.com/html...omeopaths.html who can recommend which remedies to take at which stage of labor. While they will not reduce your pain, per se, they can help you deal with fright, stress, fatigue, anxiousness, back labor, ineffective contraxs, etc.. Let the homeopath know that you are being induced so that he/she can recommend a stronger potency that will work with the pitocin. You can also get a homeopathic birth kit here http://www.abchomeopathy.com/kits.php. They ship very fast.

-tina
PS. they also might be able to recommend a remedy that could help get things progressing before your induction date to make it go more smoothly for you.

Best wishes!


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks to those who closely read my question and gave advice. TC - you really reassured me that some movement is possible despite cords. I also plan to ask to go to the bathroom more than is actually necessary - don't know if you were hinting at that, but that's the lesson I'm hearing!







Salvia - alas, they do not have remote monitors (unbelievable, I know - no tub either!). Thanks much for sharing your experience that the contractions didn't come on fast and terrible.

Angela - any recommendations as to how I can avoid induction if the methods listed don't work? I simply do agree w/my OB that induction is necessary if I reach 42 weeks.

Stafl - I am not following blindly, thanks. As a moderator, don't you think it's nice when responders give the benefit of the doubt? I think it's pretty obvious that I have done some research. I'm simply asking what can be done when movement is restricted.

I totally respect women who are comfortable with absolutely letting nature take its course, even if that means a 44 week labor. But I'm not comfortable with that, especially since I know the exact date of conception (done via IUI & injectibles).


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I have had two pit induced labors and both times deliver successfully without any pain meds, but I was up moving and our hospital policy is monitoring for 15 minutes every hour. so I was pretty mobile, and did a lot of walking and in the shower. I have to tell you that it was really a lot worse pain than I had during my non induced labors. But if you are really comitted and insist on being mobile than it is possible.
good luck
crystal


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

MWeb - Yes! Visit that bathroom as much as possible and remain as long as fels comfortable!
My daughter may have had the cord around her neck, but she came out vaginally and all of the nurses were in awe - never seen a babe born with a cord x4! Pushing took awhile but patience is the key!
Also - they will start the pitocin at the lowest dose, that it standard, but if the pain gets too intense ask them to back off a bit! Yes pitocin is horrible, but honestly the contractions with my 2nd daughter when I dialated from 0 to 8 in two hours with no pitocin were much worse...go figure!
You can do it - stay strong and just do what your body tells you is the right thing to do!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a pitocin-induced labor as well (because of a positive GBS test and because my water broke before any contractions)... The good part was that I was able to be quite comfortable in the labor/delivery suite and viewed it as my "nest". No racing to the hospital in the car in the middle of major contractions. So while I was very upset when I found out I'd have to be induced, I was actually quite comfortable once I accepted that this was how the birth was going to be.

** The nursing staff can be very helpful in achieving a non-medicated birth (beyond the pitocin, that is). Make your wishes clear and ask for help.

** Have your birth team take advantage of the monitors - those monitors can help indicate when a contraction is coming and how bad (relatively) it is. For example, my contractions started on the upper right side of my abdomen and radiated around, until they ended with a driving, searing pain into my sacrum. My dh would watch the monitor and apply a hotpad to my sacrum during a contraction; he'd massage my lower back between contractions. He could also tell how bad the contraction was going to be. So those monitors, while they are a PITA, also turned out to be useful. My doula, in the meantime, was reminding me how to breathe, to focus, etc.

** Keep your strength up! I made sure that we had food and drinks - gotta keep up that energy because you never know how long labor will be. Granola bars, bottles of water... Miso soup, heated in a mug at the nurses station, was my beverage of choice. Of course, the nurses thought it was for dh. Little did they know it was for me. Hee hee.

** Make your nursing staff work for their bucks (but be nice to them!). This is your birthing experience, after all. My labor/delivery nurse literally did acrobatics to accommodate my different positions when applying the monitor. There was only one time that she couldn't get the fetal heart rate on the monitor and had me try a different position - and that was after trying for 30 minutes. My nurse was able to contort her body around mine and between me and dh to give me a cervical exam.

** Be firm with your doc. In fact, the biggest PITA (even more so than those monitors and the IV) was my doc. I had to crawl from the floor back up to the bed, between ever-closer contractions, for a cervical exam. I guess the doc is too good to wiggle around on the floor like the nurse. I also should have been more forceful with the doc about pushing positions - I really wanted to squat with the squat bar but he wanted control. We both lost - I didn't squat exactly but I also didn't have my legs up in stirrups; ds came so fast that doc didn't have as much control as he thought he would.

Have I mentioned that this is your birth experience? You need to be the boss and bark orders once the whole process starts. Best wishes.


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks, Crystal - I will try to insist on intermittent monitoring, using the argument "other hospitals do it"! (Hopefully it'll be more persuasive that when DB tries to get me to buy plastic junk saying "But moooom, all the other kids have it!")


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mweb*
Angela - any recommendations as to how I can avoid induction if the methods listed don't work? I simply do agree w/my OB that induction is necessary if I reach 42 weeks.


Since you asked







I would avoid induction by saying no. But I would not have had the u/s that your ob is using to pressure you into it either. I don't think that "low fluid" and 42 weeks is a reason for induction.








I hope you find the answers you're looking for.

-Angela


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

I haven't read all the other replies, so forgive me if I'm repeating anything.

It is completely possile to have a good birth even with Pit! I've been to more Pit.l inductions this year than I ever though I would. It's probably not going to work out very well if your cervix isn't favorable. This doesn't mean you'll end up with a c/s, but it can mean a much longer labor. If the natural methods don't work togive you some progress, see if you can request doing Cervadil the night before. They start Cervadil 12 hours before the Pit. Sometimes that's all that's needed, and most of the time a dose or two of it will be enough to make the Pit.worth the effort. Definately ask for the lowest dose possible but don't be surprised when they crank it up regularly anyway. Something you CAN do is tell them thatwhen ctx. are regular you'd like to turn it off and see how your body does. Sometimes Pit. is just needed to kick start things.
You can do a surprising amount of moving with continousmonitoring. You can request intermittant monitoring, be prepared to be frowned up, espeically with Pit. There is some reason tobe monitored on Pit. It can cause funky contractions and babies regularly don't tolerate it. This doesn'tmean that monitoring intermittantly is any less effective though as long as everyone is watchingfor other signs. If you do go the continous EFM route though, you can do all kinds of things! On the bed, a chair next to the bed is great (rocking chair, straight back chair which you cansit on backwards), a birth ball. You can labor in most any position withthose straps. They can get in the way or uncomfortable though. The biggest hassle with the monitoring is that if the tracing of the baby is lost, someone will be in to move the straps around. This can be very annoying for a laboring mom.
Ah, I have more to say but I need to get going. Best wishes!

Namaste, Tara
mama to Doodle (6), Butterfly (23mos), and Rythm (due at home 1/06)


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

TC, thanks again!

Bluets - your response was so full of helpful information I am once again in tears (of gratitude this time!). Using the monitors as helpful tools is a genius idea - I've seen the room set-up so I know they're easily visible both as paper scrolls and on a nearby computer monitor. I already planned on being as nurse-friendly as I possibly can be (and hey - that'll probably be easier since I'm not meeting them in pain, which can make me a little curt), and I've met 2 nurses already through classes taken at the hospital. My OB seems to be supportive of varying positions, but he is fond of the monitors. Doubt he'd get on the floor, but I WILL ask if need be.







Oh, and did you have a Cervadil/cytotec suppository beforehand? If so, did was your doula present for that as well? Thanks!


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

Tara, thanks very much. Cervadil inserted the night before is planned. I too am in a rush so can't respond fully, but if you do get a chance to reply again, know that you already have my gratitude!


----------



## tug (Jun 16, 2003)

mweb - another pit induced mama who birthed without other meds here. the pit definately made everything intense, but i agree that it can be done. i moved around a lot (same thing as bluet with a fabulous nurse who followed me around with the monitors). i totally used the birthing bed. had them put up the bar (looks like a roll bar) and pull off the foot section so i could hang under the bar, over the bar, kneel onto the bed, hang off of the bed. had the doc do exams while i squatted holding onto the bar. worked well. i also made lots of noise. go ahead and let it out. i figured that i had free license to holler since i was doing the birth without pain meds and with pitocin. also, warm showers felt good to me. i would say i had to go to the bathroom and then run water over me. even running it on my feet felt better. i did it and my son was even sunny side up so it was pretty intense all around. you can do it!!

bluet - wow! wish i'd thought to have someone put heat on the sacrum. that sounds great.


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

Be aware that the cervadil can start labor. I had a cervadil induction and when ctx started, I didnt even realize it, because I had it in my head that we would not be starting the induction til the next morning.







It was back labor, so it was hard for me to realize what was going on, other than I thought I was just uncomfortable trying to sleep in that stupid bed with those stupid monitors.

If the cervadil starts labor, you should be able to pushf or intermittent monitoring. If you have to have the pit, they will push very hard to have constant monitoring. And while I am not a fan of monitoring, I do think there are reasons to monitor with Pit.

I have doula-ed for 2 women who had Pit augmentation and both went without pain meds. We used the birth ball extensively! And lots of counterpressure, hip sqeezes, standing, rocking. I highly recommend a doula and see if you can find one who has experience with women who are being monitored (and this limited mobility).

Also, the nurses will automatically want to keep raising the Pit on a regular basis. One off my clients had a heck of a time fighting off those nurses every 10 mins who came in and bumped up the Pit without saying a word. Very frustrating. Once a good ctx pattern is established, you can even try to get them to take the Pit off alltogether.

That said, so some research on low fluid. How low is the fluid? The research just doesnt play out with benefits for inducing for low fluid as much as doctors like to do it.


----------



## roundpegmom (Apr 11, 2005)

Pardon me if someone already mentioned this and I missed it, but my midwife suggested a TENS unit during my pit induced labor. It worked very well, maybe you can check to see if a TENS unit can be available (it is like a little walkman sized thing with electrodes that stick to your back that people use for back pain)

I second (or third) the recommendation for the birth ball.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

From what I understand and have read, pitocin doesn't "greatly" increase typical labor pains unless you are given it during the actual active labor itself to speed things up.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stafl*
the "complete and utter lack of progress so far" may mean that induction will not work. If you really want my advice, I'd tell you to get a second opinion before agreeing with your doctor's plan to induce.

Absolutely! I was fully closed and cervix still firm _and_ my babies' heads were still floating high the day before I went into labor with both my kids. It doesn't mean a thing. Drink lots of water and get a second opinion!

Quote:

If, after seeking a second opinion, and doing some research on the risks of induction and the risks of not inducing, given your particular situation, you still think it's the best thing to do, I would strongly urge you to refuse constant monitoring and *get up out of that bed as much as possible*. Move around, change positions. Grab the IV pole, and drag it along as you walk through the halls. You do not have to agree to anything just because they recommend it. Educate yourself, know what the risks really are, and know what your options really are. Don't just blindly follow along with what they tell you that you have to do.
Agree again. Staying in bed on those stupid monitors is going to make it difficult. Maybe you can find stuff to do around/near your bed within the cords reach like sit on a birth ball, hands and knees, whatever makes you comfortable. I have a strong feeling they won't let you get intermittent monitoring with pitocin. Pitocin is dangerous so I can understand. The best thing you can do right now is work on avoiding it. If your body isn't ready it won't work well anyway.

If you do end up with it, fight tooth and nail to get what you need, to be able to move around. I hope you go into labor before that time on your own, don't let the cervix and high baby thing discourage you. I was that way with both mine (my first two weeks late) and went into labor on my own despite the firm closed cervix and floating baby.


----------



## glimmerglass (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BensMom*
Be aware that the cervadil can start labor. I had a cervadil induction and when ctx started, I didnt even realize it, because I had it in my head that we would not be starting the induction til the next morning.









This happened with me, too! My midwife said that it will induce labor in 25% of women. I was VERY glad to not have to get pitocin.


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

I had a pain med free pit-induced labor for low fluid. I think what helped me was two days of cervix-ripening before pit. I had pitocin for 12 hours before my son was born after 45 minutes of pushing. My midwife said that it didn't do any good to start the pit if your cervix isn't ready. I was monitored constantly through telemetry, but was allowed to use the tub, but didn't find the tub that soothing. Ironically my favorite contraction position was sitting on the toilet, so if it's any consolation, maybe that position will work for you...they can't exactly tell you to get off and quit doing your business!

Best of luck to you- you can do it!


----------



## shell024 (May 21, 2005)

just thought I'd add... cervadil is an artificial relaxin that helps to "ripen" the cervix...made from pig semen. I dunno bout you, but I prefer human semen...if ya catch my drift


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks again to all. Tug - love the "free license to holler" point! BensMom - thanks for the cervadil reminder, and yes, I have a doula and a ball so will utilize both. Also, I'll try to growl at nurses who want to turn up the Pit. Roundpegmom - alas, no TENS, thanks for the luck wish! MrsMoe - interesting, I'm certainly getting conflicting reports about that. Glimmerglass - I'd never seen that stat before and here's hoping I'm one of the lucky one-in-four! Nosy - I'm hoping the EPO supposities will also help ripen the cervix. Shell024 - drift caught, must go drag DH away from Simpsons repeats!









Mara - I know. Am doing everything I can think of to go into labor on my own. Thanks for being nice about your advice.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mweb*
TC, thanks again!

Bluets - your response was so full of helpful information I am once again in tears (of gratitude this time!). Using the monitors as helpful tools is a genius idea - I've seen the room set-up so I know they're easily visible both as paper scrolls and on a nearby computer monitor. I already planned on being as nurse-friendly as I possibly can be (and hey - that'll probably be easier since I'm not meeting them in pain, which can make me a little curt), and I've met 2 nurses already through classes taken at the hospital. My OB seems to be supportive of varying positions, but he is fond of the monitors. Doubt he'd get on the floor, but I WILL ask if need be.







Oh, and did you have a Cervadil/cytotec suppository beforehand? If so, did was your doula present for that as well? Thanks!

No suppository beforehand... My water broke at 4am (but I went back to sleep!) and I finally called the doc's office around 9am... got there for a check at 10am and was hooked up to IV and monitor at 11:30am. My doula got off work at 1pm, so I told her just to come then. She had suggested asking for prostaglandin before starting the pitocin, but the doc was extremely concerned about the group B strep. So we just started in on the full strength stuff.

The monitors our hospital use have regular computer screens so we were watching those, not the little printout.

I doubt my OB even saw the monitors







He waltzed in for one cervical exam and then was there for my pushing and delivery of the placenta.


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Hugs, Mama.

I had an induced pit labor with my second daughter due to an alarming blood pressure spike at 41 weeks. I was able to labor and deliver without pain meds (and freaked the whole hospital staff out by delivering backwards on the bed...another story).

My doula and my dh made it possible. My doula really worked at massaging my feet and lower back, and applying very hard counterpressure on my lower back when things got difficult. I was able to move around a lot but actually until transition I found lying on my side more comfortable. In transition I was on the labor ball, curled around the bed, and whoknowswhatall. They did keep running in because I kept "losing" the monitor but my labor nurse was very helpful and cooperative and they also really limited the internals (BLEH).

I don't know what a real labor feels like because my first baby was a pit-epidural-medical intervention cascade birth and my second was induced but without pain relief.
My midwife and I are hoping for an intervention-free water birth this time, barring unforseen circumstances of course.

Good luck! You can do it. Also, please if your doc recommends Cytotec don't go for it immediately; check it out (whole Mothering article on it a while back). Dangerous stuff. Cervadil I think is somewhat less risky.

Keeping you in good labor/delivery/babymoon thoughts!


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

Bluet - thanks again. I too am hoping for a waltzing OB! Gaby'sIma - thanks for your story. I want a waterbirth next time as well, but it's difficult here in NY, unless you have a homebirth (and I'm not quite confident enough to do that for baby #1). I'll definitely check out that article on cytotec. And thanks for the hugs!


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes, right there with ya' about NY. I'm in Long Island. Because of a variety of circumstances, not doing homebirth this time. We're going to Nassau University Medical Center where my midwife delivers and they have a labor/delivery room with a jacuzzi tub for laboring and birthing.

I think Brooklyn and maybe manhattan have more birth center/hospital waterbirth choices but I'm not sure.

Take care and think positive. Even though the pain of labor was tough with pitocin, it was nothing compared to the suffering after my first birth (the medicalized one ... episiotomy surgically repaired twice, d&c 3 weeks postpartum, difficulty nursing, etc. etc.).

Come to think of it, I was partially effaced but not much dilated when they started the pitocin, on a low dose. It was about 6 hours start to finish and only got really difficult after my water spontaneously broke and I went into transition quickly thereafter. Before that we managed fine with massages, etc. Make sure you LIKE the scent of the massage oil your doula or dh uses...I love coconut and almond and lavender but hate mint, so we made sure we had the right kinds so I wouldn't get aggravated about smells!


----------



## FrumDoula (Jun 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mweb*
Thanks, Crystal - I will try to insist on intermittent monitoring, using the argument "other hospitals do it"! (Hopefully it'll be more persuasive that when DB tries to get me to buy plastic junk saying "But moooom, all the other kids have it!")

I could be wrong, but it's my understanding that with the use of Pitocin, continuous fetal monitoring is appropriate due to the caution needed to prevent hyperstimulating the uterus. (If this happens, the nurses and doc need to know immediately so that they can turn off the Pit.) Check with ACOG guidelines about this. If you're going to induce, it's important to do it in as medically safe a manner as possible. I would insist on freedom of movement, as other posters have suggested.

I had Pit during my first birth, and can really relate to your fear. You can do it! My doula made all the difference. Why not try to sit and do some really positive visualizations, like an athlete before the game? Picture yourself laboring in a positive and empowering way, DESPITE the interventions. Picture your husband or doula helping you to advocate for your wishes. Picture each contraction, and how you might deal with it. And most important, picture your beautiful baby in your arms.

Whether or not OTHERS would choose this path is irrelevant. It is the one that you've researched and feel most closely speaks to your heart and soul as a safe path to bring your babe into the world.

May you have a peaceful, gentle and empowered birth, my friend. We'll all be rooting for you.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Here is an inspiring story for you:

My coworker had pre-eclampsia and was induced with pitocin. She had taken a hypnobirthing class and had a doula and she give birth vaginally without pain meds. She describes it as being "Intense but manageable". I think she had the pitocin drip set up so that she could take it out and go to the bathroom. She did spend some time in the bathroom as well (and the nurses would get mad if she was in there too long, but she didn't care). She labored on her hands and knees because the baby was posterior until the last minute and she had back labor.
Have you taken any natural birthing classes? Are you having a doula to help you/advocate for you? She said her doula was helpful because the nurses would try to say things to freak her out ("OH, the baby's heart rate is dropping during contractions, that is really bad") and the doula would tell her not to worry.
Good luck, you can do it!!!


----------



## FrumDoula (Jun 10, 2003)

There have been mamas on here and around the world who have had great success in getting their labors started naturally by speaking to their babies for awhile. They simply told the babe that it was time to come now, that everything would be safe, and that mama would be waiting for them. Speak as long as you need to with the baby, and to your own body. I know it sounds like a super-crunch idea, but it's one more tool to use in your toolbox. Even if you are induced, keep talking to your babe and assuring him/her it's safe to come out. Continue to be a mama, and not a patient.

Are you religious/spiritual? Pray/meditate, either alone or with another person. Have friends pray/meditate for you. Although I am now an Orthodox Jew, I have a good friend who is a Catholic nun. When I had my son, before I became religious, I called my friend when I went into labor. She in turn called the convent and they all prayed for me. It was comforting knowing that all those ladies were thinking of me.









Never underestimate the power of the mind to help kick start labor. It would sure beat a Pit. induction!









I am impressed by your thoughtfulness and desire to seek your own personal truth in these matters .... it is no easy thing, I know. Good luck, and feel free to PM me, should you wish.


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks, Frum Doula - I have already been visualizing and talking, but no ctx yet. You kind tone is really appreciated, and I LOVE that you have Erma Bombeck in your sig! And turtlewomyn - thank you for your coworker's story, "Intense but manageable" is pretty much exactly what I was hoping to hear when I started this thread. (And yes, I do have a wonderful doula.)

I feel much better about the situation today, and am still pursuing other labor inducing methods. Today, I am off to an acupuncturist and possibly to buy blue cohosh tincture (though I'm a little nervous about that).


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

Everyone gave great and well-researched advice, but I just wanted to throw one other thing out there...

Pretend the bed is the floor!

Seriously, if you are confined to the bed by the location of your monitors, just use the bed as though it were a whole room. Crawl on it. Stand on it. Squat on it. Pile up fourteen pillows and lean over them. If there's a squat bar, use that. Get your husband up there with you and dance on it. Kneel and sway. Hands and knees. Anything you can think of! Just because it's a bed, it doesn't mean that you have to be lying in the fetal position, whimpering.









I had pitocin with my first and handled it fine with no anesthesia for about 7 hours, until sudden decels in my daughter's heart rate and huge increases in my blood pressure forced me into bed on my left side with an oxygen mask. Being confined to one position was the end of it for me, coping-wise, and I ended up with an epidural. I can honestly say, though, that until that point, being able to move around made it totally possible to handle with no drugs. I do remember being drawn to the bed when things got intense, not to lie down, but to use it as kind of a docking station for all the positions I tried. So, don't be scared of the bed -- you CAN use it to your advantage.

Good luck -- and good for you for doing all the reading and research you can ahead of time!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

I would not consent to induction at only 42 weeks, ultrasound is not accurate for getting a good view of amniotic levels in most cases.. listen to your body if its not ready yet.. your baby is not done cooking.

Is this your first? I would not think of attempting induction with an unripe cervix unless your prepared to deal with the reality of a c-section for a failure to progress diagnoses..this seems to be the outcome thats heard of most often :-( my own first babe was a 43 1/2 weeker! LOL I had NO signs of labour at 42 weeks.. but back then they did not push for this silly mandatory 42 week rule.

Thirdly pit contractions are an entirely different beast all together than natural labour contractions.. (I speak from experience here) knowing what I know if pit is absolutely neccessary do not attempt it without proper pain meds.. and the knowledge that it can cause tetanic contractions.

I see your new here! welcome! and I hope you find lots of awesome information on your journeys. I know I sure did!


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

I was in a similar situation with my DD. I was induced by a nurse midwife in a hospital with pitocin at 42 weeks for being overdue but did not show any signs that my cervix was ripening.

-Pitocin was developed to augment labor, and it stimulates contractions but doesn't really do anything to ripen your cervix. They might use another type of drug or preparation to try to prepare your cervix. Pitocin is much less effective for cervical dialation when the body is not prepared for labor than when it is.

- Be aware that you may get 24 hours to deliver or you are sent for a c-section. Find out the doctor and hospital policy on this. As soon as the pit starts you are on the c-section clock. It takes a lot of contractions to dialate your cervix when it is not ready. When the doctor was called after my 24 hours were up, we decided to rapidly increase the pit to try to stimulate more progress. This was the worst part of the labor.

- I was able to move around a bit as other posters have mentioned, but I wasn't able to get in the shower or tub, which is what I really wanted. Also the IV made many positions very uncomfortable. Nurses and staff were good about helping me and my midwife was with me for most of the time to help too. I was able to find a position that helped me manage with most of the contractions.

- Unlike someone else, I thought watching the monitors was a bit scary and it always made me tense up. I did a lot better when I turned the screens away and could not watch. Even though the contractions were artificially stimulated, it helped me personally to respond to my body and not the monitor.

-We started with the lowest possible dose and it was increased slowly over time. They give pit with a saline drip- so by the time I finally delivered I had been filled with tons of fluid- the resulting swelling was extremely uncomfortable. It also took weeks to go away.

-I had a completely natural birth with my son and the contractions I had with that labor weren't even on the same scale of pain as the pitocin induced contractions. I am not telling you this to make you feel afraid, but to let you know that it was true for me that the induced labor was much more difficult and painful than the natural. It was because my body was just not ready. Nevertheless, looking back on it all, I was able to deal with that pain very effectively for 24 hours (then I just got too tired and they upped the pit too much and I took a shot of nubain)- 16 hours of it was pretty intense. After having the natural labor I look back on my induced labor and am really proud of myself for managing as well as I did.

- When the doctor came I ended up being given an epidural and was prepped for a c-section. My midwife did something that I am still thankful for. She asked that I be given an hour or so to sleep before the surgery. I had been laboring for so long and was so tired. They continued to monitor me while I slept so they knew that the baby was doing okay and I was too. When I woke up, though, she did a vaginal check and I was complete- so we were able to have a vaginal birth. In the end, the labor was 32 hours from start to finish- way over the hospital's policy.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

mweb, do they have wireless monitoring? I had a box slung on my pitocin drip stand that the monitors plugged into, so I could get in the shower/bath, and walk the halls of the ward.

Also, be aware that if they haven't broken your waters you can always say "stop, I'm too tired, stop the drugs, let me sleep and then let's start again in the morning". My nurse told me this WITHOUT remembering I was on the clock for ruptured membranes, GRRRR!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Maybe you would be open to using chiropractic, energy work, accupuncture or therapeutic massage to get things going and avoid the medical inducement?


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara*

If you do end up with it, fight tooth and nail to get what you need, to be able to move around. I hope you go into labor before that time on your own, don't let the cervix and high baby thing discourage you. I was that way with both mine (my first two weeks late) and went into labor on my own despite the firm closed cervix and floating baby.

I agree. I let them force me to lay flat on my back with the monitor, and looking back I think it made my labor much worse and raised my BP. If I could go back in time I would say don't boss me I will walk if I want to walk and I will sit up if I want to sit up.


----------



## mrspeeper (Jun 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mweb*
Thanks to those who closely read my question and gave advice. TC - you really reassured me that some movement is possible despite cords. I also plan to ask to go to the bathroom more than is actually necessary - don't know if you were hinting at that, but that's the lesson I'm hearing!







Salvia - alas, they do not have remote monitors (unbelievable, I know - no tub either!). Thanks much for sharing your experience that the contractions didn't come on fast and terrible.

Angela - any recommendations as to how I can avoid induction if the methods listed don't work? I simply do agree w/my OB that induction is necessary if I reach 42 weeks.

Stafl - I am not following blindly, thanks. As a moderator, don't you think it's nice when responders give the benefit of the doubt? I think it's pretty obvious that I have done some research. I'm simply asking what can be done when movement is restricted.

I totally respect women who are comfortable with absolutely letting nature take its course, even if that means a 44 week labor. But I'm not comfortable with that, especially since I know the exact date of conception (done via IUI & injectibles).

I just wanted to say I think highly of you! I was in a similar situation and was in tears, couldn't sleep...induction was NOT what I wanted! I ended up having some other complications, yes, some probably related to the pit, which is why I didn't want it. (BTW, at 42 weeks plus, the homebirth midwives wouldn't have let me go any further either) ANYWAY, my doula served as my advocate and tried to help me do everything I could to avoid the inevitable in my case. She was fabulous! She helped me move and breathe and yell through it all. Any chance you could find a doula this late in the game? Maybe you already have one.







Good luck, mama! Rest assured knowing you are making the best informed decision you can!


----------



## mrspeeper (Jun 27, 2004)

OopS! I obviously didn't realize there were more replies and that you HAVE a doula! Good luck though! You can do it!


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, you are definitely not confined to the bed. Here are a few suggestions:

Ask if they have a telemetry unit that will allow you complete mobility while remaining on the monitor.
If not, take advantage of whatever range you have. Dont' let them confine you to the bed- you can sit on the birth ball, get on hands and knees, use the rocking chair, slow dance, etc- just because you have monitors on does not mean you have to lay in bed!
Read about optimal foetal positioning if you haven't already. (Sit Up and Take Notice by Pauline Scott is a fantastic place to start, or www.spinningbabies.com). The more you are in that bed, the more likely your baby is to turn into a less than optimal position for birthing.
Keep in mind that these nurses are probably accustomed to women lying in bed while being monitored. You may have to advocate strongly for yourself. Ask them what the medical reason is for you to be in bed, if the monitor is picking up the baby okay?
If you notice that baby's heart rate has fallen off, don't be afraid to adjust those straps yourself. The less the nurses are in the room messing with you, the less opportunities they have to convince you to get into bed.
Use the bathroom as a 'place to hide', especially as things pick up. You automatically relax on the toilet so that you can void your bladder/bowels, its automatic. The nurses won't bother you in there, either- so you can have privacy (with your partner, if you like), be in a good position for labor, and have a nice relaxed bottom to boot, and you don't have to worry about dribbling urine/poo/amniotic fluids.
Consider bringing in a doula or someone who is familiar with induction births, who can help you come up with ways to take full advantage of the space you have
Good luck! I know you can do it!


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

This will be short as I am dog tired (yet unable to sleep). Fiddledebi, thanks for the bed as floor notion, and I think you did great with your labor. G&B'sMama - thanks for your thorough reply, it's very helpful. wannabe and dynamic - alas, no wireless or telemetry - I asked on the tour and again in the classes. So appalling! Blue - had an acupuncture app't today and a follow-up tomorrow. Mara and MrsMoe - I'm up for fighting. Mrspeeper -







! just thanks! You're helping me resist second-guessing my decision to be comfortable with agreeing to the 42 week deadline. (Again, I respect those who think it's arbitrary or coercive, but I don't.) Dynamicdoula - thanks for reminding me about spinningbabies and thanks for the vote of confidence.

Anyone just joining this thread - I HAVE A DOULA (not yelling!), and she's been wonderful. In fact, if anyone in NYC is looking, I'd be happy to recommend her. (Would post her group's website here but can't remember if that's a no-no.)


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Even with cords on the monitors you can do it - I did! Just walk circles around your bed, crawl back and forth on your bed, rock in your rocking chair, visit the washroom, bounce on a birthing ball - the options are endless!
Remember - do what you believe to be right, if you feel the time is here then it must be - trust your body!
You are an awesome Mama - that baby is going to really appreciate all of the work you have done here someday!
Here's wishing that tonight is the night!


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

TC and everyone - thanks again. Nothing happening today, but will post an update whatever happens. You've all been invaluable!


----------

